# Room available at Sandman Inn, Santa Barbara



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

I am going to cancel my reservation at the Sandman Inn, Santa Barbara.

I will be staying in LA that weekend so don't need it anymore. If anybody wants a room, I can transfer the reservation to you, otherwise I'll cancel it.

I have 2 nights, Friday & Saturday, at $90 per night. It seems to be a quarter mile or so from Cutter motors.

Post here, if you would like to take over the room.

Thanks


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

I might take it, we'll talk.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Hi Ty,

Latest wife change of plan is that we will probably stay there on Fri night, Apr 11, and then go on to LA.

That means the night of Sat Apr 12 is up for grabs.

Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

how many beds do you have? See being students, we're on a need more then one bed basis you know.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

I think they have rooms with 2 queens or 1 king bed. Don't know what they are going to give us


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Ty Vil said:


> *how many beds do you have? See being students, we're on a need more then one bed basis you know. *


Ty, I thought you wanted that room I had.
I'm cancelling it today if no one wants it.
It has 2 bedrooms, 1 with 2 queens and 1 with 1 queen
$147.00 a night/ non-smoking room

Aren't you one of the Seattle crew caravaner's, if you are, you are meeting up with me in the Bay Area.

Let me know ASAP!


----------

